# Steam - Preparing to Launch



## Neodrym (19. November 2009)

Mahlzeit

Ich habe seit Heute das Problem dass ich kein Steam Spiel mehr spielen kann.

Win 7 habe ich aufgespielt. Nun kommt bei jedem Steam Spiel
(CoD6,HL2,DoW2 etc.) folgendes "Preparing to launch *game*" 
Dies Poppt auf und schließt sich wieder ... immer und immer wieder .. aber es tut sich nichts.

Was ich gemacht habe: Steam neuinstalliert , Spiele Neu installiert .. Half beides nichts. 


Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (20. November 2009)

Versuch mal Steam im Kompatiblitätsmodus Windows XP zu starten, vieleicht reichts als Starthilfe aus. 
Kann sein das es völlig am Problem vorbei geht aber probieren kostet nichts


----------



## Neodrym (21. November 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. 
Danke schön trotzdem .. Ich hatte iwie plötzlich fehlerhafte Sektoren auf der Partition ... habs auf ne andere Partition installiert und nu läuft wieder >.<


----------

